# Avatars & signatures are back!!



## Horacio (Feb 17, 2002)

Hey, Morrus, I'vbe just noticed that avatars and signatures, and most of the 'cool' functions are back! 

Does it means all comes back to normality?

Congratulations Morrus, and THANKS!!! 
You're the best!


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 17, 2002)

w00t!


----------



## Someguy (Feb 17, 2002)

hehe, cool


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Yay! I just hope that this won't cause any server problems.


----------



## A2Z (Feb 17, 2002)

Somehow I don't think it was the sigs and avatars causing the problems. Oh, well. Things seem to be running a lot smoother now.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2002)

Other than Avatars and sigs, has anything else been re-enabled?

Jarval, glad to have his .sig back


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2002)

It's good to see that the .sig's are back - now I don't have to go looking for the Psionicle threads.

However, I think that the avatars just get everything a little cluttered.  Too many big pictures floating around.  They look nice, but I think that they make everything look a little less tidy.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> However, I think that the avatars just get everything a little cluttered.  Too many big pictures floating around.  They look nice, but I think that they make everything look a little less tidy. *




Turn them off, then.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Feb 17, 2002)

Awright!  WOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 17, 2002)

another vote of thanks to Morrus for re-allowing sigs.

I never realised how much I used the sig pics to navigate to particular points in a thread.
Makes browsing the board a LOT easier for me.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Feb 18, 2002)

Got rid of my old one ( it bothered my wife ~sigh~) so I picked one that fit me better


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks for turning the avatars back on, Morrus!  I'd actually been checking Meta for the first time ever, just to see what the status on them was!


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey!  Thank Morrus!  My "High Speed Internet" connect through a cable modem has been out since the night of the 15th.  I'm gone for a few days and things change, for the better.  Hmmm, maybe... no, I like this place too much to stay away for long.   Thanks again!


----------

